

Make Time to Read - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/make-time-to-read/

======
cafard
"I once heard someone say that reading a book is like having a conversation
with the author. Which means I’ve been able to chat with some really smart
dudes: the former/current CEO’s of General Electric, Zappos and Amgen (one of
the most successful biotech companies in the world) for instance."

Well, or a chat with their ghost writers.

I think that a lot of business writing really is pretty bad. On the other
hand, it's pretty rude to tell somebody that a book that he is holding is a
waste of time.

